
The Convenience Economy Has Disrupted Millennials - TechFinder
https://medium.com/utopiapress/the-convenience-paradox-9e5756655000
======
TechFinder
Free choice is the opium for the masses, as the prospects of young people have
diminished considerably in recent times. Tech companies bundle this choice
illusion as "convenience".

